# Latte's pictures :)



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

So i was going to get a boy hedgie and decided to go with this little girl instead.
Her name is Latte (yes i know it was Lauti but my fiance keeps calling her Latte and so does everyone else so its just easier to make it Latte instead so that her new name)
Hope you enjoy the pics 

Showin off her colorful quills! 









Looking so cute  









She is sitting like a dog lol :lol: 









she was walking on my hand  Eeee i love when she does that!









Close up









unpoping









This is Latte's mom and sisters and brother-shes in the igloo









had to get one with her and her siblings  









Hope you enjoyed


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Lauti pictures *

Cute 

You won't be able to tell color until 9 weeks. She looks WB Chocolate to me though.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Lauti pictures *

She is just adorable! Mom and all her sisters and brother are gorgeous!! Those little feet-I want to just kiss them! In the third picture she seems to have a tiny tiny smile on that sweet face.


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Lauti pictures *

thanks for the complements guys


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Lauti pictures *



LizardGirl said:


> Cute
> 
> You won't be able to tell color until 9 weeks. She looks WB Chocolate to me though.


whats WB mean?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Lauti pictures *

WB is White Bellied, as opposed to Algerian.


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Adorable hedgie and nice pics!


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awwes she is SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------

